# NSFW fursuit makers



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Nov 19, 2021)

I’m just gonna come right out and say it. My girlfriend is looking to get an NSFW fursuit made. It’s one of her biggest dreams, but she has been striking out left and right trying to find someone. Does anyone on here make or know someone who does makes NSFW fursuits and is accepting commissions?


----------



## Bababooey (Nov 20, 2021)

They're called murrsuits. Searching for that may help.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Nov 20, 2021)

Chomby said:


> They're called murrsuits. Searching for that may help.


She has been with no luck. That’s why I was hopeful I might find one here


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 22, 2021)

Well, there used to be one (1) maker that openly advertised bespoke murrsuits for sale but that site has been down for ages. I would guess there's not much of a market for custom suits for such endeavors. I would think you could just get a normal suit and modify it to suit the needs.

that's all I have.


----------

